# Pups first outside adventure



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

In their puppy pen today, weather was lovely so they had a bit of time out and had thier lunch outside


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww, I bet they loved their outdoor adventure and picnic.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

they are adorable


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Awww they're lovely! :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

STUNING!! BUT! ......................I'm sure i just heard one say, that he wants to come live with MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! 
seriously beautiful


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are growing so much, and right little chunksters,really lovely pups.


----------



## Hayden (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow so cute. I hope they enjoyed their trip out


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

First time outside is always exciting, lol!!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> First time outside is always exciting, lol!!


Duno who was more excited, them or me


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Duno who was more excited, them or me


That sounds like you, PMSL!!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

They are coming on great lovely pups


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are so lush


----------

